# [LibGDX] Alphakanal übernehmen



## Kekz (12. Jan 2015)

Hallo,
ich suche eine Möglichkeit mit LibGDX den Alphakanal von einer Pixmap in eine andere Pixmap zu übertragen.

zum besseren verständis:



(Grasstextur auf Alphamaske übertragen)

bisher setze ich das fertige Bild aus dem Farbwert der Grasstextur und dem Alphakanal aus der Alphamaske zusammen.
*Das ganze Pixel für Pixel mit einer schleife.*


```
fertigesBild.drawPixel(x, y, Color.rgba8888(colorGrass.r, colorGrass.g, colorGrass.b,colorAlphamaske.a));
```

Es funktioniert, ist aber leider sehr langsam und ineffizient.

Wie kann ich es besser machen ? 

Schonmal vielen Dank um Vorraus.

mfg
Kekz


----------



## Kekz (14. Jan 2015)

Ok danke habe jetzt selber eine Lösung gefunden.

Gdx.gl.glColorMask()

machts möglich.


----------

